# Ammo-Dor Ideas & Setup



## JollyRogers (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey All,

I think my next little project will be getting an ammo-dor setup. Currently the desktop humidor included with my initial order from CI is holding a steady 70, but it's almost full. As such I'm thinking instead of the tupperdor route I'll setup an ammo-dor. I'm going to use 65RH boveda packs along with the boveda spanish cedar 4 pack tray to maintain a nice humidity. The tray seems nice because it integrates humidity storage and provides that nice cedar buffer. Also, it uses magnetic mounts which should work nicely with the steel ammo cans. Has anyone else tried out this tray? Do y'all think this will be enough cedar? Also, are there any other details I need to know about setting up an ammo can? Interior cleaning/prep, seal prep, etc?
Boveda Tray:


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

You can add the cidar dividers from your local BM shops and lined the sides to help RH and the schweet smell of goodness. Good luck.


----------



## TheRickShow (Jan 9, 2015)

Done.

The only problem is the adhesive on the magnetic strip does not stick to the wood very well, so plan on finding a Low odor adhesive. Other than that it works great.

I cleaned my can with regular dishwashing liquid, followed by a 50-50 mixture of baking soda and water, rinse and dry thoroughly, when you open this humidor you smell nothing but amazingness.


----------



## JollyRogers (Jan 10, 2015)

How's it working for you? Is it holding humidity well? Do you feel you need more cedar?


----------



## TheRickShow (Jan 9, 2015)

It holds humidity better than this one does. It held exactly 69% with just a small boveda. The rubber gasket around the lid makes for an airtight seal, I have filled the can with water and turn it upside down and let it sit overnight with absolutely no leakage. I've read the downside of this is that fermentation gases can accumulate, but I'm not worried about it because I am in the box often enough for fresh air exchange.

As far as it being enough wood, I think so. The thing feels pretty heavy, and appears to be solid Spanish Cedar not A veneer like my cheap humidor is. I just got the Holder two days ago, so you see my cigars are in the bag with a little boveda until the holder is seasoned. I'm very happy with it, and those boveda packs are foolproof.


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

The four pack Boveda tray is a nice looking product. But one pack is more than enough for an Ammo can. I believe @TobiasLutz had one with the same pack in for many months with it still nice and squishy. Hopefully he pops in to correct me if I'm wrong and thinking of someone else.


----------



## TheRickShow (Jan 9, 2015)

Yes. They sell 2 boveda tray/holders. I got the 4 holder for $6 at a b&m. The box looked ancient. I'm curious to find out if I got a good deal. I think they are normally over $20.


----------



## JollyRogers (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm going to have to check my local B&M's, I know at least one sells boveda products! I was looking on amazon and seeing them for about $20 for the for slot tray. I'd say you got a hell of a deal @TheRickShow


----------



## amm0d0rs (Jan 24, 2013)

It's a holder - not a tray...never seen them used as trays. I don't believe that is their intended purpose but I guess you could. They are usually mounted on the inside lid like you would a humidifier puck. They are pretty fragile so I definitely wouldn't put too much weight on them. And yes they come in 2 or 4 pack sizes.

Their new metal single pack holders are nice as well - I like them very much. They are smaller so they fit better inside the top lid of normal ammo cans if you mount it as intended. We use Boveda for many of our builds and they work great.

Check out our DIY kits if you're look to source wood: http://www.ammodors.com/product-category/diy-humidor-kits/. We are a Boveda dealer as well.

With ammo cans being 100% air tight thanks to the rubber gasket (unlike traditional wooden humidors) they hold even the smallest amount of humidity FOREVER! One Boveda pack in a standard .50 cal/M2A1 size ammo can would be enough to last you for 6 months to a year. You can VERY easily over humidify in an ammo can.


----------



## JollyRogers (Jan 10, 2015)

amm0d0rs said:


> It's a holder - not a tray...never seen them used as trays. I don't believe that is their intended purpose but I guess you could. They are usually mounted on the inside lid like you would a humidifier puck. They are pretty fragile so I definitely wouldn't put too much weight on them. And yes they come in 2 or 4 pack sizes.
> 
> Their new metal single pack holders are nice as well - I like them very much. They are smaller so they fit better inside the top lid of normal ammo cans if you mount it as intended. We use Boveda for many of our builds and they work great.
> 
> ...


Sorry for any confusion, I have no intention of using the boveda holder as a tray. I would plan to mount it along one side of the ammo can. Great info on the lifespan of a boveda pack in the ammo can.


----------



## amm0d0rs (Jan 24, 2013)

Ah ok&#8230;sorry 

If you get a "Fat 50" size ammo can (PA108 aka S.A.W) the multipack cedar holder will fit on the lid. The metal single pack holder should fit on the lid of the smaller regular "50" ammo can (M2A1 aka .50 cal/5.56mm).


----------



## JollyRogers (Jan 10, 2015)

amm0d0rs said:


> Ah ok&#8230;sorry
> 
> If you get a "Fat 50" size ammo can (PA108 aka S.A.W) the multipack cedar holder will fit on the lid. The metal single pack holder should fit on the lid of the smaller regular "50" ammo can (M2A1 aka .50 cal/5.56mm).


Gah way to make me feel self concious about my plans for an ammodor by showing me that beautiful lined unit! I may have to rethink my initial plans :smoke2: :bitchslap:


----------



## amm0d0rs (Jan 24, 2013)

JollyRogers said:


> Gah way to make me feel self concious about my plans for an ammodor by showing me that beautiful lined unit! I may have to rethink my initial plans :smoke2: :bitchslap:


LOL :behindsofa:

Yea man you should line the inside for sure - they look sweet and ammo cans make killer humidors. It will last you forever! Pick up one of our DIY kits or source some Spanish Cedar locally and build it. Heck you can even add trays for better use of space (Ammodor Tactical Humidors | Ammo Can Cigar Humidors | Can I add a tray or dividers?)!


----------



## JollyRogers (Jan 10, 2015)

amm0d0rs said:


> Yea man you should line the inside for sure - they look sweet and ammo cans make killer humidors. It will last you forever! Pick up one of our DIY kits or source some Spanish Cedar locally and build it. Heck you can even add trays for better use of space (Ammodor Tactical Humidors | Ammo Can Cigar Humidors | Can I add a tray or dividers?)!


Yea your trays are what pushed me over the edge on wanting to plan this out a little better. That would really increase usability of a deep ammo can. Time to do a little searching/price comparisons on cedar if I can find it locally!


----------



## TheRickShow (Jan 9, 2015)

amm0d0rs said:


> It's a holder - not a tray...never seen them used as trays. I don't believe that is their intended purpose but I guess you could. They are usually mounted on the inside lid like you would a humidifier puck.


It may be referred to as a boveda holder or boveda tray, whatever your preference. By definition either works, and your condescension hasn't gone unnoticed.


----------



## lvfcrook1503 (Oct 22, 2014)

JollyRogers said:


> Yea your trays are what pushed me over the edge on wanting to plan this out a little better. That would really increase usability of a deep ammo can. Time to do a little searching/price comparisons on cedar if I can find it locally!


I would highly support buying from Kevin @amm0d0rs, as some of the $$ they bring in is donated to military charities as well as some of their products.



TheRickShow said:


> It may be referred to as a boveda holder or boveda tray, whatever your preference. By definition either works, and your condescension hasn't gone unnoticed.


He's not being condescending. He's trying to make sure a new member (and possibly someone new to the hobby) has the correct info on a product he's considering using. All too often people buy products and use them incorrectly, and it ends up as a big headache, a bad experience, and potentially pushes them away. You're response was much more condescending than his, and as a newer member here you should be a little less confrontational. Kevin is one of the many good guys here and is one of the few vendors who is actually active on the forum and offers help wherever possible. You may get some sarcasm here and there, especially on repetitive posts or digging up dead posts, but I've never had an interaction with someone on puff that I would deem condescending.


----------



## JollyRogers (Jan 10, 2015)

I didn't take anything as condescension just helpful information and perhaps a bit of confusion on phrasing, ultimately no big deal. I appreciate any and all support. On that note, how would y'all recommend cleaning out an ammo can? Same process as I've seen for coolerdors? Bleach and water then baking soda, didn't know if that would have the same affect on non-porous metal vs. slightly porous plastic coolers.


----------



## lvfcrook1503 (Oct 22, 2014)

JollyRogers said:


> Yea your trays are what pushed me over the edge on wanting to plan this out a little better. That would really increase usability of a deep ammo can. Time to do a little searching/price comparisons on cedar if I can find it locally!





JollyRogers said:


> I didn't take anything as condescension just helpful information and perhaps a bit of confusion on phrasing, ultimately no big deal. I appreciate any and all support. On that note, how would y'all recommend cleaning out an ammo can? Same process as I've seen for coolerdors? Bleach and water then baking soda, didn't know if that would have the same affect on non-porous metal vs. slightly porous plastic coolers.


Not sure how the metal would react with bleach. hopefully someone else will chime in on that. However, I learned recently when doing a wash with baking soda to mix the baking soda with water first and wipe the container down. Then let it dry to a film on the container and allow to sit for a few hours. Then rinse it off. That was what ultimately pulled the smell out of my tupperdor


----------



## Luckysaturn13 (Jan 9, 2015)

Hmm. My son was running around with my ammo box last night. I got it for bug out bag purposes but its too cute watching him run around with his "secret agent box" Its tempting to steal it back... hehe


----------



## amm0d0rs (Jan 24, 2013)

lvfcrook1503 said:


> He's not being condescending. He's trying to make sure a new member (and possibly someone new to the hobby) has the correct info on a product he's considering using. All too often people buy products and use them incorrectly, and it ends up as a big headache, a bad experience, and potentially pushes them away. You're response was much more condescending than his, and as a newer member here you should be a little less confrontational. Kevin is one of the many good guys here and is one of the few vendors who is actually active on the forum and offers help wherever possible. You may get some sarcasm here and there, especially on repetitive posts or digging up dead posts, but I've never had an interaction with someone on puff that I would deem condescending.


Thanks 



TheRickShow said:


> It may be referred to as a boveda holder or boveda tray, whatever your preference. By definition either works, and your condescension hasn't gone unnoticed.


I was confused about @JollyRogers original intention of use for the Boveda Holder.

But for the record: I disagree that the terms are synonymous. In our industry a cedar "tray" is usually intended to hold cigars - like drawer you'd find in a fridgador or a shelf at the top of a humidor (Ammodor Tactical Humidors | Ammo Can Cigar Humidors | Spanish Cedar Trays).

This "holder" product is intended to hold ONLY Boveda packs and be mounted to the top lid of a humidor (Boveda Cedar Holders | Boveda® Official Site | Find Boveda Here!). Trays and this Boveda pack Holder are two very different products. I think that's an important distinction for someone to understand - especially getting started with setting up their own humidor.

Nothing condescending intended. eace:


----------



## amm0d0rs (Jan 24, 2013)

JollyRogers said:


> I didn't take anything as condescension just helpful information and perhaps a bit of confusion on phrasing, ultimately no big deal. I appreciate any and all support. On that note, how would y'all recommend cleaning out an ammo can? Same process as I've seen for coolerdors? Bleach and water then baking soda, didn't know if that would have the same affect on non-porous metal vs. slightly porous plastic coolers.


Water, soap and some good ole elbow grease is all you need to get it clean. A 50/50 vinegar and water mix can be sprayed and rinsed after to help with stubborn odors. And/or letting a cup a baking soda sit in it for a few weeks for those really bad smells. A final wipe down with rubbing alcohol will shine everything up and sterilize the can.


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

@JollyRogers Chris, first let me say welcome to puff. I forgot to add that last time.

Second, if you haven't already purchased the Boveda holder, and would like a metal single pack holder shoot me a pm with your addy.

I have a couple just sticking to the outside of my wineador not being used and in perfect condition. Id be more than happy to give it to ya.

If you want it.


----------



## JollyRogers (Jan 10, 2015)

amm0d0rs said:


> Water, soap and some good ole elbow grease is all you need to get it clean. A 50/50 vinegar and water mix can be sprayed and rinsed after to help with stubborn odors. And/or letting a cup a baking soda sit in it for a few weeks for those really bad smells. A final wipe down with rubbing alcohol will shine everything up and sterilize the can.


Great information! Thanks, I'm a bit of a do-it-yourselfer and will probably start out with just a can and the boveda holder, then eventually line it with cedar. I will definitely keep ammodors in mind as my lining source, especially now that I've found out that portions of proceeds go to the troops! Keep up the great work.


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

En route


----------



## JollyRogers (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks! Very generous of you @Trackmyer.


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

JollyRogers said:


> Thanks! Very generous of you @Trackmyer.


No worries, glad to help.


----------



## JollyRogers (Jan 10, 2015)

So picking up some boveda packs to work with this bad boy. If I'm aiming for 65% RH I'm thinking I should use the 62% packs? I thought I had read on here that the RH in the humidor's tended to be a few percent above the rated RH of the boveda pack chose?


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

JollyRogers said:


> So picking up some boveda packs to work with this bad boy. If I'm aiming for 65% RH I'm thinking I should use the 62% packs? I thought I had read on here that the RH in the humidor's tended to be a few percent above the rated RH of the boveda pack chose?


I think in an air-tight space, it will probably be the RH of the packet. Most humis sit a little lower than the RH on the packet due to loss.

As far as a holder/adding extra cedar/etc. - you can do what you want, but you're really just taking away space for cigars in the ammo-dor. None of that is needed *in the least*.

A single small Boveda pack at your desired RH and the lid closed will more than do the job:tu


----------



## JollyRogers (Jan 10, 2015)

SeanTheEvans said:


> I think in an air-tight space, it will probably be the RH of the packet. Most humis sit a little lower than the RH on the packet due to loss.
> 
> As far as a holder/adding extra cedar/etc. - you can do what you want, but you're really just taking away space for cigars in the ammo-dor. None of that is needed *in the least*.
> 
> A single small Boveda pack at your desired RH and the lid closed will more than do the job:tu


Ah guess I had that backwards, 65% it is! I'm not expecting there to be much loss at all. And thanks to Track and his metal holder I can attach to the lid and have lots of room for everything. Heading to my local B&M to see about some empty boxes for cedar. That should hold me over until I'm ready to go full lining!


----------



## amm0d0rs (Jan 24, 2013)

No, you had it correct. I would recommend 65% or 69% packs if you want to keep it around 70% in an ammo can. And 62% if you want it closer to 65% inside an ammo can.

Ammo cans are 100% air tight - unlike traditional wooden humidors that essentially a slow leak in which a humidifier/pack must compensate for. Even the slightest amount of humidity will hold in an ammo can forever. Likewise you can very easily over humidify if you don't cycle/open your humidor often. I have found that ammo cans run high with both gel humidifiers and Boveda packs.

Personally I prefer my sticks a little soggier then most - so a 69% pack or my gel bead pucks keeps mine Fat 50 size ammo can around 70-75% inside.


----------

